# Google- A Life in the Day: Cathy Shimell - Times Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">A Life in the Day: Cathy ShimellTimes Online, UKI have *irritable bowel syndrome*, so oily fish is perfect, and cheap. Then I might take over on the till while the others have a break â€" itâ€™sa chance to chat to customers. People visit us from all over. Some are here for the first time, others drop in *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

